# Uber Chair Ronald Sugar Is Buying Up the Slumping Stock



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.barrons.com/articles/ub...lumping-stock-bucking-the-selling-51573992029
Uber director Ronald Sugar paid $952,000 on Nov. 8 for 35,000 shares, according to a form he filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

Sugar made the purchase through a family trust that he controls. The trust now owns 157,489 Uber shares, and Sugar owns another 46,154 shares in a personal account; some of the shares were received in the form of restricted stock units, and remain subject to certain vesting conditions.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Stupid people and their money are soon parted.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> *Uber Chair Ronald Sugar Is Buying Up the Slumping Stock.....*


.....while Uber Ottoman Ethan Allen sells short &#128526;


"_As for what's next for Gupta, his plan is to *recharge and spend time with his family *before jumping into the next thing"_

that's the ⬆ statement of a person just Terminated with nowhere to go✔


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Stupid people and their money are soon parted.


He's not stupid.

*
Sugar served as the president and chief operating officer of TRW Aerospace and Information Systems. From 2000 to 2001, he served as the president and chief operating officer of Litton Industries, Inc.. He then served as the president and chief operating officer of Northrop Grumman Corporation from 2001 to 2003, and as its chairman and CEO from 2003 to 2009.

Sugar has also been a director of Chevron Corporation since 2005 and Apple, Inc. since 2010.*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

goneubering said:


> He's not stupid.
> 
> *Sugar served as the president and chief operating officer of TRW Aerospace and Information Systems. From 2000 to 2001, he served as the president and chief operating officer of Litton Industries, Inc.. He then served as the president and chief operating officer of Northrop Grumman Corporation from 2001 to 2003, and as its chairman and CEO from 2003 to 2009.
> 
> Sugar has also been a director of Chevron Corporation since 2005 and Apple, Inc. since 2010.*


He's a very good con man, he can't even hold a steady job.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I like the name Ronald Sugar but have no interest in reading the article though


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

pump and dump


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> pump and dump


......that's what she said


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> I like the name Ronald Sugar but have no interest in reading the article though


Yeah, he is also still widely known by his birth name - Ronald McDonald.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yeah, he is also still widely known by his birth name - Ronald McDonald.
> 
> .


No I think it's Sugar Daddy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> pump and dump


In this case I doubt it. Certainly that seems like it's been the case with some of the banks though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mbd said:


> I like the name Ronald Sugar but have no interest in reading the article though


Don't get sweet on Ronald Sugar, he's really Jocko the &#129313;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> He's not stupid.
> 
> *Sugar served as the president and chief operating officer of TRW Aerospace and Information Systems. From 2000 to 2001, he served as the president and chief operating officer of Litton Industries, Inc.. He then served as the president and chief operating officer of Northrop Grumman Corporation from 2001 to 2003, and as its chairman and CEO from 2003 to 2009.
> 
> Sugar has also been a director of Chevron Corporation since 2005 and Apple, Inc. since 2010.*


Damn.
I worked under Sugar at Northrop Grumman & Litton Industries( Pascagoula).
Small world.

Also i was involved with Chevron. Offshore & @ Pascagoula Refinery.



goneubering said:


> No I think it's Sugar Daddy.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

goneubering said:


> He's not stupid.
> 
> *
> Sugar served as the president and chief operating officer of TRW Aerospace and Information Systems. From 2000 to 2001, he served as the president and chief operating officer of Litton Industries, Inc.. He then served as the president and chief operating officer of Northrop Grumman Corporation from 2001 to 2003, and as its chairman and CEO from 2003 to 2009.
> ...


Great.... So hes had some.jobs.... he's still the dumbass who just bought 95k shares worth of a dying ship....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Great.... So hes had some.jobs.... he's still the dumbass who just bought 95k shares worth of a dying ship....


Maybe you think you know more than Sugar?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Maybe you think you know more than Sugar?


I think I could see the massive losses and steer clear at least....I guess 10 yrs with no profit equals a good buy to some.dummys....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I think I could see the massive losses and steer clear at least....I guess 10 yrs with no profit equals a good buy to some.dummys....


You're smart enough to know investors are buying the future not the past. I don't agree with the current stock price but it's 99.999% certain Sugar knows more about Uber than you and I do.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> You're smart enough to know investors are buying the future not the past. I don't agree with the current stock price but it's 99.999% certain Sugar knows more about Uber than you and I do.


since when did you turn into such an Uber shill ?

you act like there's no information out there....$16+ billion in losses...$1.2 billion lost in the last quarter

what future exactly ?


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

If things go completely south he probly gets his dough back in a golden handshake.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> since when did you turn into such an Uber shill ?
> 
> you act like there's no information out there....$16+ billion in losses...$1.2 billion lost in the last quarter
> 
> what future exactly ?


Just realistic about what's happening in the stock market. There's way too much hysteria on this forum because some drivers hate Uber so much they can't think straight.

I still say Uber stock is onky worth $5 a share and I will buy at that level but I don't expect it will ever drop that low.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Just realistic about what's happening in the stock market. There's way too much hysteria on this forum because some drivers hate Uber so much they can't think straight.
> 
> I still say Uber stock is onky worth $5 a share and I will buy at that level but I don't expect it will ever drop that low.


ok so you were just playing devil's advocate


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Damn.
> I worked under Sugar at Northrop Grumman & Litton Industries( Pascagoula).
> Small world.
> 
> Also i was involved with Chevron. Offshore & @ Pascagoula Refinery.


Then are you publicly admitting you're partly to blame??!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Then are you publicly admitting you're partly to blame??!! :wink:


You NEVER know . . .


----------

